# Where to get .72 gauge or heavier gauges?



## xmetalhead69 (Sep 14, 2009)

so I just got an Agile Intrepid, and I've realized that the F# it was shipped with is only like a .62, so it sounds a little buzzy. I want to get something like a .72 -.74 or even as low as like a .80. I was also thinking it might be easier to just grab a lite G string out off a pack of bass strings and use that  . Opinions?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 14, 2009)

juststrings.com


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 14, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> juststrings.com



2nded

i dunno if you like d'addario XL strings at all but they have 60/62/64/66/68/70/72/74 and 80 gauge strings on juststrings.com


----------



## matttttYCE (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can get Ernie Ball singles from juststrings.com also, but I know for sure you can get up to .74s Ernie Ball singles (in packs of 3) from musiciansfriend.com


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 14, 2009)

Well i've heard zimbloth say this many times so i'll say what he says. You shouldn't buy bass strings for you guitar because there's a different composition of metals in them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 14, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> Well i've heard zimbloth say this many times so i'll say what he says. You shouldn't buy bass strings for you guitar because there's a different composition of metals in them.



Aye Hufschmid has said the same 

Edit - Never been on that site before, they stock .056 and .068 Elixir Nanowebs!


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 14, 2009)

Ernie Ball is the right way to go, i have .72 on my 8 String Carpenter IIRC


----------



## dicu (Sep 14, 2009)

one of my baritones has the G and D strings from a bass set.. sounds really good.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 14, 2009)

<3 ernie ball


----------



## Baldi (Sep 14, 2009)

.62?!?!? I thought it was really light when I got mine!!

High gauge strings: EBAY!


----------



## dreamsfrag (Sep 14, 2009)

I got .80 from this


----------



## Baldi (Sep 14, 2009)

dreamsfrag said:


> I got .80 from this


Ahaaaa me too!!


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 14, 2009)

$7 for 1 string


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 14, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> Well i've heard zimbloth say this many times so i'll say what he says. You shouldn't buy bass strings for you guitar because there's a different composition of metals in them.



Doesn't he use bass strings on his 7s?  It's probably not so bad if you get a bass string that's made of nickel, like DR Lo-Riders.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 14, 2009)

Strings and Beyond - Guitar Strings and Accessories

better than juststrings imo! You can build 6 string elixir sets for 14$ which is freaking awesome.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Sep 14, 2009)

OMFG I just saw a .90 Ernie ball on juststrings. thats just nonsense.


----------



## matttttYCE (Sep 14, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> $7 for 1 string



Seriously, that's ridiculous!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 14, 2009)

If you feel like dishing out some cash for superior quality, you can go here

octave4plus.com

they make your string to the exact specifications of your guitar


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Sep 14, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> If you feel like dishing out some cash for superior quality, you can go here
> 
> octave4plus.com
> 
> they make your string to the exact specifications of your guitar



your signature is literally the greatest thing I've ever seen. so ingenious, make fun of the worst music video ever at the same time as making someone lose the game. brilliant.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 14, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> your signature is literally the greatest thing I've ever seen. so ingenious, make fun of the worst music video ever at the same time as making someone lose the game. brilliant.



DAMNIT.

It had been WEEKS!!! GAAAHHH


----------



## dreamsfrag (Sep 15, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> $7 for 1 string



yes, but total cost is ok for international buyer like me. Juststring charge a lot for worldwide ship. ^-^


----------



## -mouse- (Sep 15, 2009)

SIT strings?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Good info. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna grab a .70 or .72 once I get my 8.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 15, 2009)

dreamsfrag said:


> yes, but total cost is ok for international buyer like me. Juststring charge a lot for worldwide ship. ^-^



As long as you're happy


----------



## Meshugger (Sep 15, 2009)

Another question would be: Which type/brand do you guys recommend for a '72-string? (at juststrings.com)

I see several different manufacturers offering different types and materials. Are there actually any tonal differences, or is it just the quality of the string itself?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Meshugger said:


> Another question would be: Which type/brand do you guys recommend for a '72-string? (at juststrings.com)
> 
> I see several different manufacturers offering different types and materials. Are there actually any tonal differences, or is it just the quality of the string itself?



It's just personal preference. I've never been of the belief that a different string company will produce an appreciably different "sound", but the feel aspect and longevity can be different. I, for one, really dislike Ernie Ball and GHS, but a lot of other people think they're amazing. I typically go for DR or D'addario.


----------



## Meshugger (Sep 15, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> It's just personal preference. I've never been of the belief that a different string company will produce an appreciably different "sound", but the feel aspect and longevity can be different. I, for one, really dislike Ernie Ball and GHS, but a lot of other people think they're amazing. I typically go for DR or D'addario.



Cool, thanks!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Meshugger said:


> Cool, thanks!



No prob, dude. Here to help!


----------



## jason69 (Sep 15, 2009)

ebay, juststrings.com or go to a music shop and ask if they have any, if not they are more than likely able to order some in for ye, they order me guitar strings an parts for maing guitars


----------



## Martin_777 (Sep 15, 2009)

You can buy single strings directly from the Ernie Ball Homepage:

Ernie Ball | Products


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 15, 2009)

I used Daddario bass strings for the fattest 3 strings on my 8s and in my opinion it kicked ass! However I never tried to put regular guitar strings on them so I dont know if that would change anything or not.


----------



## Alekke (Oct 14, 2009)

I checked some of the sites you suggested but I have a problem.

Is there a online store that ships to Croatia from where I can order .74 earnie ball single string?

I tried juststrings. but they keep telling me they can not verify my billing address or some crap, (and I use that card for all my orders) so I may want to use another card. Yeah, I'm full of credit cards so I can choose.

Stringsandbeyond do not have that that thick. D'addario do not ships to Croatia, but I'd prefer earnie ball ...

... anyway, that information from juststrings really cut me off, so I'm not really sober from where to begin. I need some recommendations quick!!

Thanks


----------



## 5mjacbyr (Oct 14, 2009)

Try here,
Ernie Ball UK - .072 Nickel Wound Electric 3 pack

Seems to be the ernie ball online dealer, or something
I think i linked to .72 but there should be .74 on there too.

EDIT: http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...umber=1174/574.1.4.3.5908.16037.16795.1148.0?


----------



## Alekke (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks!

btw. I just went across the same thing on Amazon
Amazon.com: Ernie Ball Nickel Wound Single Electric Guitar Strings 3-Pack, .074 3-Pack: Musical Instruments

3 strings for price of one on juststrings! And shipping is cheaper; not 40$ for all size shipment international.
And I can order other brands in the same shipment.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 14, 2009)

Alekke said:


> I checked some of the sites you suggested but I have a problem.
> 
> Is there a online store that ships to Croatia from where I can order .74 earnie ball single string?
> 
> ...



Stringsdirect - Online Guitar Strings and Accessories might. They ship internationally....


----------



## Nitsuj (Oct 14, 2009)

dreamsfrag said:


> I got .80 from this



i had a bad experience with this seller. Bought and paid for the strings but never arrived. They seem to blame it on their emailing system that was malfunctioning with buyers in the same situation as me. 

There are other reliable sellers on the bay.


----------



## ra1der2 (Oct 15, 2009)

Alekke said:


> Thanks!
> 
> btw. I just went across the same thing on Amazon
> Amazon.com: Ernie Ball Nickel Wound Single Electric Guitar Strings 3-Pack, .074 3-Pack: Musical Instruments
> ...




I bought a dozen packs of 7 string super slinky from that amazon seller a couple days ago and they canceled the order and refunded me.

The price for a 3 pack of .074's direct from ernie ball is $6.00, so I doubt any other vendor is able to offer them lower than that price.

Ernie Ball | Products

The only thing I don't like about buying direct from ernie ball is that they rape you for $7.50 shipping and then send the strings first class mail which actually costs about $2.00-$3.00 if that, regardless if you order a single 3 pack or 6 full sets of 8 string strings it's still $7.50 shipping...


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 15, 2009)

No, man, you guys gotta check this out for EB strings for your 8s:
The Instrument Store @ Amazon.com
It's "The Instrument Store" thru Amazon. You get 3 (yeah, you read that right, THREE) .072 EB guitar strings for 3.84 plus 2.99 shipping.


----------



## Alekke (Oct 15, 2009)

The link I posted is from the instrument store too. 
I tried to order few sets and few singles but in the end it showed they don't ship to Croatia.
Then my gf contact her cousin in Germany so we place his address as delivery add, and guess what, they don't ship to Germany either!! WTF, they ship only around the hood?

I think I got myself in some crappy situation. I have custom 8 string coming up and I don't have a string supplier. I tried with like 5 different distributors last night and they either don't ship to Croatia, or they don't have strings that thick or can't verify address 

Only thing left is Stringsdirect that hairychris recommended. I checked, they dont have ernie ball .074, but they have D'Addario. If they will ship, I will be more than happy!


----------



## plyta (Oct 15, 2009)

I've had only good experience with Stringsdirect


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 15, 2009)

Alekke said:


> The link I posted is from the instrument store too.
> I tried to order few sets and few singles but in the end it showed they don't ship to Croatia.
> Then my gf contact her cousin in Germany so we place his address as delivery add, and guess what, they don't ship to Germany either!! WTF, they ship only around the hood?
> 
> ...


 
That sucks. One day I'll do a European vacation, and I'll come well supplied with Agiles, amps, strings, etc. I'll meet you guys at an airport and just unload a hill of music stuff!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 15, 2009)

You do that!


----------



## Riffmagus (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy to be a Mule Boy.

The only other sucky option I can think of is having to fork out for a Ernie Ball Baritone Set - which has a low .72 - it's by no means cheap, but as most shops only seem to cater single strings up to .58 it's the only other solution I can think of.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 15, 2009)

i love the ernie ball sound but i find they die fast tone wise, and their a tad ruff on the fingers

now the GHS ones i find are like playing silk and keep their tone for a good long while


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 15, 2009)

Comment received on one of my youtube videos today in which I play on the tele 8 string I built for Clive with the 28.31 '' scale...

Tuned to Low F sharp... Using .70 .60 10-46 standard

Enjoy 




> This is common-Standard tuning for two-lows eightstring guitars, right?
> 
> Gb-B-E-A-D-G-B-E?
> 
> ...




.95


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 15, 2009)

No, no! This wasn't the bass vid, sorry!


----------



## capo_fez (Nov 1, 2009)

OK, here's what I have to do, I go to my local retailer that stocks EB singles. I had to try for several weeks, but he now stocks .072s and for .074s! I have to buy them half dozen plus at a time, but it's so worth it. They are only $1.50 each too! He just has to put them on order with more items so that he's not paying $5+ on shipping just for strings. You gotta work with the stores to really get the deals. Just don't go in there and walk out after getting told they don't have them. Ask when they can order. When the next order will be placed and how much per sting in advance. I personally use EB regular slinky 7s and a low .074. If I walk in there and buy at least a half dozen strings and 2 or more sets of 7's the dude is happy, I'm happy, and the world goes on it's merry little way. What I am still fighting for is to talk the major 7-string guitar string makers into making a good 8-string set. EB, DR, D'Addario, GHS, etc. If you check out the Meshuggah website, they use DR strings, but when it comes to the sizes they use, the public can't even get them. I am tired of having to shell out the extra cash for singles when the sets should be available shortly. We need enough demand to the companies to make this a reality, and not a dream.


----------



## Erik Hauri (Nov 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Comment received on one of my youtube videos today in which I play on the tele 8 string I built for Clive with the 28.31 '' scale...
> 
> .95



Don't laugh - I have a 0.084" on the 28" side of my multiscale 8 which is very happy at F#0 but less happy if I tune to drop-E0. I've thought about stepping up to 0.090.

But then again I really like high string tension.


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 1, 2009)

Erik Hauri said:


> Don't laugh - I have a 0.084" on the 28" side of my multiscale 8 which is very happy at F#0 but less happy if I tune to drop-E0. I've thought about stepping up to 0.090.
> 
> But then again I really like high string tension.



Big difference between .095 and .95


----------



## Setnakt (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure nobody's going around putting 1" thick strings on their guitars


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 2, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> I'm pretty sure nobody's going around putting 1" thick strings on their guitars



Exactly. I'm assuming that's why the original comment was laugh worthy.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 2, 2009)

I've used Elixir bass nanoweb bass strings and my guitar and they sounded fine, though I tried some Ernie balls and GHS bass strings that didn't sound good on my guitar at all.

If you're gonna use bass strings, makes sure they are very bright sounding.


----------



## Tesla_1989 (Nov 7, 2009)

You can get them online, juststrings.com has them, MF has them. I think even GC has them. If not, go into a local guitar shop and see if they have any in-stock or if you can order some, I've always been able to do that with a decent amount of luck.


----------



## Setnakt (Nov 7, 2009)

A lot of bass sets have a .095 for the low E. There are no bass strings that are a full inch thick, so it's not really necessary to be that precise in reference. Garry Goodman makes strings close to 3/10ths of an inch, which is huge, and I don't know if anyone actually plays with them, though it would be cool if they did.

So the comment was funny just because a 95 really is a bass string, more or less. Just to compare, I'm using a 64 for my low F right now, and it's just about enough tension for my tastes.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 7, 2009)

octave4plus.com has em too. They also have strings from... .006 to .276 i think..


----------



## rew (Nov 7, 2009)

i string my 7 with a dr tite fit nickel wound 10-50 six string set with a .65 sunbeam bass single. they're both nickel winding on a round core, and sound great together. at first i thought the only diff was the ball at the end, with on the bass string being much bigger, too big for the string-through hole on my guitar, so it pokes out a little but is stable. i just noticed, however, that the core for the bass string is larger than the core for the guitar strings, as can be seen around the ball end. still, i can't hear any difference.


----------

